# Spray gun filters? what do you guys use?



## smakmauz

Hey all! I'm fairly new to airless spraying so I'm still learning about all the components and stuff but I was wondering about the gun filters and what people are using.

I am guessing that the number of the mesh would be sort of like sandpaper in that, higher number means finer mesh? What are you guys using and for what types of products. I'm sure it varies with the type of medium you're spraying weather you want more coarse filter or finer.

Anyone NOT use a gun filter? so far I've always used those nylon mesh bucket strainers that I usually wrap around the intake tube tape it in place so I'm already getting filtration there in addition to the mesh screen unit on the tube that is already there. Is a gun filter necessary in that case?

I will likely be spraying mostly latex products for walls and millwork and its a small pump with a 5/8 HP motor. Cheap pump but it seems to work pretty good.

Thanks everyone for any input you can give me :notworthy:


----------



## Jmayspaint

I don't use gun filters. The ole panty hose / strainer over the intake works for me. I've actually heard that taking out gun filters can help when spraying thick material.


----------



## Oden

zip tips are color coded. Red tip red filter, green tip green filter and so on.


----------



## woodcoyote

joshmays1976 said:


> I don't use gun filters. The ole panty hose / strainer over the intake works for me. I've actually heard that taking out gun filters can help when spraying thick material.


When we do mud we have to take out the filters. So yeah when it's thick general rule of thumb is to remove the filter because it clogs easily.


----------



## 1camper

joshmays1976 said:


> I don't use gun filters. The ole panty hose / strainer over the intake works for me. I've actually heard that taking out gun filters can help when spraying thick material.


The panty hose are great. Put intake halfway in and fold up the rest, then as it clogs you can just pull a little around for a clean section. Pro tip!


----------



## smakmauz

1camper said:


> The panty hose are great. Put intake halfway in and fold up the rest, then as it clogs you can just pull a little around for a clean section. Pro tip!


Great tip! I'm gonna try that. Although I might get some strange looks at the store going to the check out with panty hose....I'll have to see if my wife has any old ones.


----------



## smakmauz

woodcoyote said:


> When we do mud we have to take out the filters. So yeah when it's thick general rule of thumb is to remove the filter because it clogs easily.


Do you mean actual drywall mud? Or is that just a term you use for really thick paint?


----------



## robladd

smakmauz said:


> Do you mean actual drywall mud? Or is that just a term you use for really thick paint?


Yes, you can spray AP Joint Compound with an airless.

Who needs a 24" Taping Knife to Skim Coat when you can hang on to a hose and spray it with a Big Pump and Tip.


----------



## woodcoyote

smakmauz said:


> Do you mean actual drywall mud? Or is that just a term you use for really thick paint?


Yes drywall mud.


----------



## smakmauz

Wow.. I thought you had to have a special type of "texture " pump to spray mud...

What kind of paint rig can spray mud? Certainly not something like mine....


----------



## robladd

smakmauz said:


> Wow.. I thought you had to have a special type of "texture " pump to spray mud...
> 
> What kind of paint rig can spray mud? Certainly not something like mine....


Graco Premier, King, Bulldog, 833, 733, 533 Binks B10-B8, Speeflo Admiral, Commander, Hydra Mastic, Hydra Pro. 

Did ITG/Bally's Gaming manufacturing warehouse in Reno NV. Something close to 7 million sq ft of GDB.

A good day for 3 guys was between 700-800 gallons of APJC just over 50K sq ft.

Hard to believe the GC considered this Medium Production.


----------



## smakmauz

robladd said:


> Graco Premier, King, Bulldog, 833, 733, 533 Binks B10-B8, Speeflo Admiral, Commander, Hydra Mastic, Hydra Pro.
> 
> Did ITG/Bally's Gaming manufacturing warehouse in Reno NV. Something close to 7 million sq ft of GDB.
> 
> A good day for 3 guys was between 700-800 gallons of APJC just over 50K sq ft.
> 
> Hard to believe the GC considered this Medium Production.


Jesus christ man...


----------



## robladd

smakmauz said:


> Jesus christ man...


What make and model of pump and gun do you own?


----------



## smakmauz

robladd said:


> What make and model of pump and gun do you own?


My pump is just a cheapy from harbor freight called krause and Becker I think. Its got a ⅝ HP motor with up to 2800 or 3000 psi I think. I just got a new gun though...got a graco contractor 2 finger gun. Got the gun for a steal on eBay and couldn't pass it up. $80 brand new!


----------



## robladd

smakmauz said:


> My pump is just a cheapy from harbor freight called krause and Becker I think. Its got a ⅝ HP motor with up to 2800 or 3000 psi I think. I just got a new gun though...got a graco contractor 2 finger gun. Got the gun for a steal on eBay and couldn't pass it up. $80 brand new!


Couldn't recommend a better gun to break out on. Your pumps is a starter and CH has been making HO, DIY pumps for a long time.

Once you get the hang of it make a practical choice of a pump you need for what you do day in day out.

Hang on to your CH they are great for clears and stains

Graco bought out ASM, there is a tip filter guide by ASM/Graco that IMO is an excellent guide line 
for material, substrate, tip & filter combinations.

In no time you to can rock a Speeflo HydraMastic
with a .042"

Thanks Smakmauz


----------



## woodcoyote

smakmauz said:


> Wow.. I thought you had to have a special type of "texture " pump to spray mud...
> 
> What kind of paint rig can spray mud? Certainly not something like mine....


My secret: Gmax II 5900. Like a champ.


----------



## smakmauz

robladd said:


> Couldn't recommend a better gun to break out on. Your pumps is a starter and CH has been making HO, DIY pumps for a long time.
> 
> Once you get the hang of it make a practical choice of a pump you need for what you do day in day out.
> 
> Hang on to your CH they are great for clears and stains
> 
> Graco bought out ASM, there is a tip filter guide by ASM/Graco that IMO is an excellent guide line
> for material, substrate, tip & filter combinations.
> 
> In no time you to can rock a Speeflo HydraMastic
> with a .042"
> 
> Thanks Smakmauz


Thanks man! I'll have to see if I can track that guide down.


----------



## Workaholic

smakmauz said:


> Thanks man! I'll have to see if I can track that guide down.


http://www.airblast.com/Tip Selector.pdf
Not sure if this is what you are needing but look it over.


----------



## smakmauz

Workaholic said:


> http://www.airblast.com/Tip%20Selector.pdf
> Not sure if this is what you are needing but look it over.


Sweet dude! Thanks bro!


----------



## jack pauhl

It makes no damn sense to me why pumps are designed to take crap into the pump whether it be the manifold filter or the gun filter. Only makes sense to stop that crap from going in the pump in the first place like the fine mesh on a Graco Tradeworks 150 / X5 for those of us who use pumps to spray trim paints.


----------



## ewingpainting.net

jack pauhl said:


> It makes no damn sense to me why pumps are designed to take crap into the pump whether it be the manifold filter or the gun filter. Only makes sense to stop that crap from going in the pump in the first place like the fine mesh on a Graco Tradeworks 150 / X5 for those of us who use pumps to sp]


Ummm to protect the pump, and the gun, and the tip, and the applicator. 

The fine mesh can also phuck up your pump with certain coatings. Not everyone uses Behr paint.


----------



## jack pauhl

ewingpainting.net said:


> Ummm to protect the pump, and the gun, and the tip, and the applicator.
> 
> The fine mesh can also phuck up your pump with certain coatings. Not everyone uses Behr paint.


So its better to suck crap in through the pump? That makes sense. Are you having an off day?


----------



## vermontpainter

Why not just wrap a medium strainer at the rock chucker? 

Straining the spray batch initially and as you top off helps as well.


----------



## PatsPainting

Just bought me a silver plus gun, love the thing but its the first I'm using a gun that does not have a filter in it. I have the adapter kit for the tip where I can install a tip filter but it extends the tip out to far to spray eaves and stuff like that. So I'm just using a strainer bag on the intake pipe. Still clogs now and then but no big deal. So far this is my favorite gun.

Pat


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

PatsPainting said:


> Just bought me a silver plus gun, love the thing but its the first I'm using a gun that does not have a filter in it. I have the adapter kit for the tip where I can install a tip filter but it extends the tip out to far to spray eaves and stuff like that. So I'm just using a strainer bag on the intake pipe. Still clogs now and then but no big deal. So far this is my favorite gun.
> 
> Pat


Don't put the adapter on the gun. I have several spray guns but when I use my silver plus I put the filter adapter between the whip hose and the line.


----------



## PatsPainting

Thanks, never really thought about that.

Pat


----------



## ewingpainting.net

vermontpainter said:


> Why not just wrap a medium strainer at the rock chucker?
> 
> Straining the spray batch initially and as you top off helps as well.


Straining! What a great habit to have.


----------



## Jmayspaint

ewingpainting.net said:


> Straining! What a great habit to have.


Not if you use Bher, its unnecessary. I learned that on paint talk!


----------



## alanbarrington

ewingpainting.net said:


> Straining! What a great habit to have.


I thought everybody did that anyways my paint always goes through strainer bag first it really works better just and FYI . Lol

Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk


----------



## Paradigmzz

ReNt A PaInTeR said:


> Don't put the adapter on the gun. I have several spray guns but when I use my silver plus I put the filter adapter between the whip hose and the line.


My silver is my favorite gun. I'm like Golum. I don't let anyone spray with it. Even if I have to chunk out large areas...its mine... all mine . My precious. ..

Whatever. I like the silver gun. I use it where I need it, typically on heavier bodied coatings.


----------



## Oden

on new construction jobs there will be strings of temporary lights. the guards pn the temp. Lights fits perfectly over the rock catcher and onto the piston. Put that inside a straining bag and you got a fine mesh rock catcher straining ur paint and when it gets clogged up switch out the bag.


----------



## Oden

jack pauhl said:


> It makes no damn sense to me why pumps are designed to take crap into the pump whether it be the manifold filter or the gun filter. Only makes sense to stop that crap from going in the pump in the first place like the fine mesh on a Graco Tradeworks 150 / X5 for those of us who use pumps to spray trim paints.


If you rely on the mesh on the rock catcher, well, the rock catcher will get clogged. And pretty darn quick.


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR

Paradigmzz said:


> My silver is my favorite gun. I'm like Golum. I don't let anyone spray with it. Even if I have to chunk out large areas...its mine... all mine . My precious. ..
> 
> Whatever. I like the silver gun. I use it where I need it, typically on heavier bodied coatings.


It's a great gun, I always carry one in my truck on the side pocket just in case and another contractor gun in the sprayer's tool box.


----------



## miket

jack, unfortunately the replacement magnum inlet screens are a lot coarser than the original, or at least the one i bought was


----------



## miket

UPDATE:
Actually the replacement screen sold at Home depot 288716 looks fine like the original.


The one sold at Lowes 257002 is much coarser than the original and is a dollar cheaper than the home depot.


Some paint spilled in the back of the truck near the clean sprayer while driving and dried on everything lol


----------



## miket

I spoke too soon!!

The 288716 is not as fine as the original!:no: The original is like a manifold filter. This one is more of a normal fine inlet screen and the 257002 a normal very coarse one.

Thats graco for you.


----------

